# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Grace will be here soon!

## didier



----------


## andynap



----------


## stbartshopper

So far a tropical storm warning not a hurricane.

----------


## amyb

> So far a tropical storm warning not a hurricane.



Let it stay that way....foliage needs a good soaking and the cisterns can use a good filling up too.

----------


## cassidain

> So far a tropical storm warning not a hurricane.



with max forecast winds over next four days in 45-50 MPH range, it's not expected at this time to approach hurricane status. It's barely a tropical storm at this point.

----------


## cassidain

still not forecast to become hurricane but predicted wind speeds bumped up 5-10 mph or so.

----------


## stbartshopper

Looks like Grace (40 mph winds) is going to fizzle out.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wes...forms/37307170

----------


## KevinS

The worst of TS Grace has passed south of St Barth.  There is still some wind and rain to come this morning, but looking at the satellite photos, it doesn't look like anything major.  The Virgin Islands and the Greater Antilles have yet to experience Grace, something that Haiti surely does not need after a 7.2 earthquake.

The most rain reported so far on SBH was just under .3" in Grand Fond and Marigot, and 49mph winds were reported in Gustavia.

----------


## KevinS

The weather alerts for St Martin and St Barthélemy have been lifted.  Looking at the webcams, it's still mostly cloudy, I see rain in the distance, but I also saw a Mini drive by the airport with the convertible top down.

----------


## cassidain

Grace could become a hurricane before landing in LA or TX. Passing over lots of Gulf water.

----------

